#ubuntu-tv 2012-01-16
<mcbaine> MrChrisDruif: Hi there
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha
<mcbaine> man, stocks suck today...not worth it !
<MrChrisDruif> Alright...then I'll won't even start ^_^
<rsalveti> Kaleo: http://rsalveti.wordpress.com/2012/01/16/ubuntu-tv-fully-accelerated-on-a-pandaboard-with-ubuntu-leb/
<rsalveti> Kaleo: packages should be available at the ppa in a few hours
<rsalveti> still building
<rsalveti> robclark implemented the support for video decoding :-)
<rsalveti> finally have everything working
<rsalveti> and working quite well, I must say
<rsalveti> seems there are still a few issues with seek, but other than that it basically works
<Kaleo> rsalveti: ROCK!
<Kaleo> robclark: mouach!
<Kaleo> robclark: mouack!
<Kaleo> robclark: so the patches were made in Qt Mobility?
<Kaleo> rsalveti: ^
<robclark> Kaleo, yeah, only patches in qtmobility..  I added eglImage rendering, plus seek fix I noticed, plug support for cropping in the display (because our hw video codecs don't have something like ffmpeg's 'edge emulation')
<Kaleo> robclark: fantastic
<Kaleo> robclark: you are upstreaming them?
<Kaleo> robclark: and more importantly, where can I get you a beer?
<robclark> well.. at least part of them can be upstreamed..
<robclark> some part are currently omap specific, although in linaro we are working on a few things, like standard extension for creating eglImage's so that we can do that in a way that is supported on multiple hardware
<rsalveti> robclark: I also noticed a few other seek issues, but still need to debug better
<rsalveti> robclark: the most common ones with the videos I used is that after the seek the video is faster until it reaches the sound
<rsalveti> robclark: and trying to play a video once another video is already running
<robclark> hmm, and you don't see that with totem?
<rsalveti> robclark: by pressing f1 and trying to play another video
<robclark> how do you manage to try to start a 2nd video?
<rsalveti> robclark: didn't test yet, was quite late when I noticed, let me check now with totem
<robclark> hmm, ok.. that isn't likely to work..
<rsalveti> robclark: just press f1
<robclark> (trying to play too many videos)
<rsalveti> robclark: f1 f2 and f3 brings different menus
<robclark> ie. probably ubuntu-tv needs to stop first video first.. or that will be problematic on reasource constrained systems
<rsalveti> robclark: and for seek, enter -> up then you'll see all the frames
<robclark> hmm, ok.. will try in a bit
<rsalveti> robclark: yup, but that's fine
<rsalveti> robclark: we don't need a second video playing at the same time
<rsalveti> so we just need to make sure the first one is stopped properly before starting the second one
<robclark> yeah
<rsalveti> robclark: ok, same seeking issue with totem, so not related with qtmobility
<robclark> rsalveti, ok.. I guess file a bug ;-)
<rsalveti> robclark: yup, now just need to now if I can make this video public :-)
<rsalveti> will check
<robclark> ok, yeah, easier if it can be reproduced with a clip that can be shared
<robclark> btw, anyone already make a lightdm session for ubuntu-tv?
<ogra_> wouldnt that just be a config for autologin and disabling the frontend ?
<robclark> maybe.. not really looked into how that stuff works..
<robclark> I just know there is now an XBMC option in lightdm after rsalveti's xbmc debs from the linaro ppa
<rsalveti> robclark: we just need to create a session file for it
<rsalveti> it's based on unity-2d, so I wonder when it's installed if trying to log-in at unity-2d would open it by default
<ogra_> i think that gets mangled somehow
<ogra_> not sure though
<rsalveti> probably is that the code base is based on unity-2d, but currently it disables unity-2d one it's installed
<rsalveti> or we create a different package for it for now
<robclark> rsalveti, this seems to have something to do with whether you see normal unity-2d or ubuntu-tv
<robclark> GSETTINGS_SCHEMA_DIR=ubuntu-tv/data gsettings set com.canonical.Unity2d form-factor tv
<rsalveti> or try to see if we have both working in a easy way
<rsalveti> robclark: guess so
<rsalveti> robclark: so the session file would probably have to deal with that in some sort
<robclark> yeah
<robclark> I guess if the session file could launch a script, all should be possible
<rsalveti> Kaleo: do you know if unity-2d is expected to work on top of the unity tv branch?
<rsalveti> robclark: yeah
<Kaleo> rsalveti: not yet
<Kaleo> rsalveti: but in 2 weeks tops it will
<Kaleo> rsalveti: in the end you will be able to dynamically, reliably set com.canonical.Unity2d.form-factor to 'desktop' or 'tv'
<rsalveti> Kaleo: great
<ogra_> or 'phone' or 'lawnmower' or 'fridge' :)
 * ogra_ is sure Kaleo will implement UIs for all these within a weeks time :)
<Kaleo> ogra_: actually the lawnmower one is done
<Kaleo> per my dad's request
<Kaleo> :D
<ogra_> yay, i'll come back to you in the summer then :)
<robclark> btw, I don't get any text in the movie info screen (even in the buttons) before playing clip, or the right side info panel thing (although I do have the .nfo's and ubuntu-tv finds the fan-art)..
<robclark> maybe some font I don't have installed or something like this?
<robclark> somehow it seems to work ok for rsalveti
<robclark> so I guess just something missing on my filesystem
<rsalveti> robclark: I believe that's the qt issue I described at another post
<rsalveti> I had to rebuild qt removing the workarounds for sgx
<robclark> ahh, ok..
<rsalveti> but I'm also pushing that later today
<robclark> you wouldn't happen to have a .deb do you, so I don't have to recompile
<robclark> ok
<rsalveti> then you can just grab from the package
<robclark> ok, cool
<rsalveti> brb, food time
<robclark> cya
<tgm4883> Is there a guide to an example scope around somewhere?
<tgm4883> It feels like I have this mythtv scope working, but I get no results from it
<tgm4883> or better yet, something I can monitor for debugging purposes?
<Saviq> tgm4883, probably best to take a look at d-feet and other dbus debugging approaches
<Saviq> to see what's going where
<Saviq> I assume you're working off of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses ?
<tgm4883> Saviq, yea working off that
<tgm4883> Saviq, also, I was adapting a little from a youtube lens I found
<tgm4883> I'm setting up UTV in a VM now in case there was some weird stuff done in this video lens I'm using
#ubuntu-tv 2012-01-17
<tgm4883> Hmm, making progress but now I'm running into Jan 16 20:41:25 testbox kernel: [ 1267.998395] unity-scope-myt[2821]: segfault at 4 ip 0077465e sp bfc58a40 error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.3000.0[6ee000+f7000]
<tgm4883> I tried installing ubuntu-tv from one of the PPA's, but couldn't login to Ubuntu after doing that, so I only installed the videos lens. Possible I need to upgrade libglib?
<tgm4883> Has anyone gotten this to work in VirtualBox http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/how-to-install-ubuntu-tv-right-now-via-ppa/
<Saviq> tgm4883, that segfault is in your code, and if you install ubuntu-tv, there will be no more -launcher nor -places for ubuntu-2d session to work
<Saviq> that's one of the reasons why we never provided a PPA
<Saviq> it's not yet ready to coexist with ununtu
<Saviq> the video lens is a dummy, really, I'm not even sure whether it will use any data external to its own scope
<Saviq> it might, but we never tested it
<Saviq> tgm4883, and yes, it runs fine in VirtualBox (no opengl, though - no shaders support in vbox)
<chunkster> hi
<chunkster> Great work on ubuntu-tv
<tgm4883> Saviq, for some reason, it works fine on my netbook, but not in the virtualbox environment I set up
<tgm4883> works fine meaning, it will show up correctly in unity search on the videos lens, I still need to work out what player I should be using and also discuss the different data that is needed for recorded shows. It doesn't really fit in the videos section unless there is someway to add season/episode info
<tgm4883> Maybe this is a limitation of Unity in 11.10, or my interpreting https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses#Adding_results_to_a_model incorrectly, but I have two questions
<tgm4883> 1) What should I be using as the URI/dnd-uri in the model? right now I'm handing it an http link to a video file which plays correctly in totem, but when using it with unity it opens a web browser
<tgm4883> 2) is what is listed on that page all I can send regarding information on a file? For video's that makes sense, but for recorded content I'm thinking start/end times, description, subtitle, etc would be wanted as well
<Saviq> tgm4883, what mimetype are you providing?
<Saviq> tgm4883, and yes, I'm afraid there's currently no API for providing additional data
<Saviq> that's in the works, though, AFAIK
<Saviq> check that http://thinkonbytes.blogspot.com/2012/01/what-id-like-for-ubuntu-tv-android.html :)
<MrChrisDruif> Looks nice Saviq
<tgm4883> Saviq, I was testing with video/mpeg, although I'm not 100% sure I'm using mimetypes correctly
<Saviq> tgm4883, the Activate(string uri) method is called on the lens with the selected uri
<Saviq> by default it will just try to launch the app / open the file / open the url
<Saviq> without actually looking at the mime type
<Saviq> tgm4883, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses#Handling_Activation for "proper" activation implementation
#ubuntu-tv 2012-01-18
<akgraner> willcooke, ping
<willcooke> akgraner: pong!  How's you?
<akgraner> willcooke, great - do you have a few mins for a PM?
 * mhall119 hopes this means an interview with Will Cooke coming soon :)
<tgm4883> Saviq, so does that mean that this doesn't exist in a way I can insert mythtv recordings in?  http://www.extremetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/tv-experience-spongebob.jpg
<tgm4883> or that it doesn't exist at all?
<Saviq> tgm4883, I mean there's no API for it to do so yet
<Saviq> at least last I checked, you would be better off asking that in #ayatana
<Saviq> but AFAIK that's supposed to change, soon
<tgm4883> Ok, I'll check in there then
<Saviq> tgm4883, the term is "preview" - that's what there on the mockup
<Saviq> it's supposed to come to the desktop, too, but is not yet there
<tgm4883> Saviq, yea, it sounded like it the effort is to try and ship this as something you can turn on a laptop in 12.04
<mhall119> Saviq: is there an 'official' PPA for Ubuntu TV?  I know someone made one, and OMG!Ubuntu! has featured it, but I don't want to link so some random guy's PPA and tell users to try it
<Saviq> mhall119, there is none, and on that's on purpose
<Saviq> since it breaks the usual unity-2d session
#ubuntu-tv 2012-01-19
<skulltip> to use ubuntu-tv on ubuntu, do i need to follow the webupd8 blog instructions? or does it come with ubuntu :/?
<Saviq> skulltip, the only ~supported way of running ubuntu-tv is from source
<skulltip> you mean it's in beta still?
<mhall119> it's in alpha still
<skulltip> cool.. is the plan to use amazon tv
<mhall119> the plan is to allow the use of as many sources as possible
<skulltip> could netflix be a possiblity
<mhall119> if netflix gets on board, yes
<skulltip> ok thanks
<mhall119> skulltip: the issue with Netflix, as far as I know, is that they need DRM
<skulltip> true
<mhall119> that'll probably be an issue with most content providers
<popey> I don't think that's a major issue.
<Saviq> it's not even in alpha
<popey> Getting them on-board is mthe hardest part
<popey> and actually finishing the code ☺
<LjL> i really hope you don't plan to support DRM...
<skulltip> wonder if a cloud-like DRM is possible, or virtualized stream-like
<popey> LjL: if we don't implement some form of DRM then chances are we will have near-zero content
<skulltip> store recorded movies on an encrypted partition, impossible to copy to another drive or machine?
<popey> we have to do what the distributors / studios want basically. we're not big (apple/amazon) enough to influence whether they use DRM or not
<popey> (yet)
<skulltip> wave a potential market in their face however?
<LjL> then you could start by making a lovely mediacenter thing even without much available content... but meh, nevermind this or i'll start a flamewar since i have pretty strong opinions on the subject
 * tgm4883 just wants netflix,amazon vod, vudu, etc
<h00k> Hey all.  Question about this...Is it going to be possibly to nicely play an existing media library? (videos, music, etc)
<tgm4883> h00k, yes?
<tgm4883> I'm not sure what you mean by that
<h00k> tgm4883: okay. rather than just things on services like netflix, etc, etc.
<tgm4883> yes
<h00k> Like, "Oh, you have some stuff on your network in a share (mtp, whatever), you can play that too!)
<h00k> I mixed my " and ) :(
<tgm4883> from the screenshots/demos, you should have been able to see that you could play things like recorded content and such
<h00k> also, are things...say you "purchase" something, is it downloadable, or must it stream from $source?
<tgm4883> I didn't pay attention, but I bet there was music and picture lenses as well
<tgm4883> h00k, that would depend on the content provider I would assume
<h00k> tgm4883: yeah, I didn't notice, I should check again.
<tgm4883> whether they allow you to download it or stream it only
<h00k> I see amusic note lens, yes, I'll assume music as well
<h00k> Also, there's the 'record' feature, 'tivo' like recording of shows? Will they be playable on other things, or will they be DRM'd?
<tgm4883> Unknown at this point
<h00k> Gotcha.
<tgm4883> I'm writing a scope for mythtv, and whatever is recorded on that can be played anywhere
<h00k> avi or some matroska container or something cool.
<tgm4883> depends on the tuner
<tgm4883> whether it's nuv, mpg, avi, etc
<h00k> Cool. okay.
<Saviq> h00k, again, it depends on the provider - if we just go for <put_your_local_receiver_here>, be it DVB-{C,T,S}{,+,2}
<Saviq> and a CI for your provider's CAM
<Saviq> then I can't imagine applying any DRM on top of the recordings
<Saviq> but if we produce a TV for a specific provider, they might require us to lock down the recordings
<tgm4883> Saviq, I'm not sure how well that would fly with mythtv. IIRC the MythTV team wants to stay pretty far from anything CI/CAM related
<tgm4883> wagnerrp, could probably talk more about that as he's on the mythtv team. I just know enough about it that we've banned it in our (mythbuntu) forum and IRC channel
<tgm4883> of course, I could be mixing things up with that
<wagnerrp> thats not the case
<Saviq> tgm4883, they've banned _soft_ cam
 * tgm4883 sits corrected
<Saviq> they can't really ban hardware CAMs as that's... well, hardware
<wagnerrp> mythtv has no problems using cablecard (when cablecard will work with us)
<tgm4883> ah I was mixing the two then
<wagnerrp> and will happily do the necessary prodding to activate hardware CAMs when available
<Saviq> and the "proper" way to get access to otherwise protected content
<wagnerrp> it just doesnt get much use, since i dont believe anyone on the dev team is currently using a CAM
<tgm4883> wagnerrp, the only issue then is that it still needs to be marked copy freely?
<wagnerrp> for cablecard, yes
<Saviq> tgm4883, that's simply because using soft cams, at least historically - not so much now - allowed you to access content you didn't pay for
<wagnerrp> for CI, there is no such thing, as CI is not a DRM scheme
<wagnerrp> CI+ is... i dont know where we stand in regards to supporting CI+
<wagnerrp> right, what Saviq said
<wagnerrp> that has changed now?
<Saviq> wagnerrp, soft cams?
<wagnerrp> "not so much now"
<Saviq> yeah, most protocols now are fixed enough to basically prevent that
<Saviq> as far as I know, at least
<Saviq> the only use I have for sasc-ng is a "poor man's cam", which simply gives me the ability to not pay big bucks for the CI and CAM
<Saviq> still pay the fees
<Saviq> and anyway that's only possible with select providers
<Saviq> most providers just give you locked down stb + card
<Saviq> so you can't use anything apart from that pair
<Saviq> so no mythtv, no ubuntutv will help you in that case - you're stuck with the stb the provider gives you
 * tgm4883 uses an STB and HDPVR
<tgm4883> it's less than ideal, but it gets the job done
<wagnerrp> what a reversal from a couple years ago, where EU users could use CAMs and US digital cable users were pretty much screwed
<wagnerrp> although if youve got time warner, youre still screwed
<wagnerrp> :)
<Saviq> wagnerrp, it's going to change again, I think, as more and more TVs come with built-in CIs, even DVB-S/S2
<Saviq> and a box that can get 4 CAMs these days is el-cheapo
<Saviq> they will have to rethink their strategy, /methinks
<wagnerrp> Saviq: except arent most switching to CI+?
<Saviq> or /mehopes
<Saviq> wagnerrp, dunno, but still, if you can use a single box to get access to several providers' content in a unified manner
<Saviq> that's a huge win than 3 separate boxes, remotes, whatnot
#ubuntu-tv 2012-01-20
<mhall119> willcooke: ping
<burli> hi
<burli> does Ubuntu TV use a window manager?
<tgm4883> burli, it uses Unity
<burli> tgm4883, Unity is not a Window Manager
<tgm4883> but compiz is
<burli> yeah, but Ubuntu TV uses Unity-2D
<burli> as far as I know
<burli> and Unity-2D normally uses Metacity
<burli> but I dont see a need for a window manager on a TV, because there are no "windows"
<burli> thats why I ask
<tgm4883> I don't know enough about the future of ubuntuTV to answer that question in terms of what is the target
<mcbaine1>  Hi there ::: I'm really excited about going to FOSDEM  ... I put an advert in the national newspaper to see if anyone else is going and to get in touch etc... Anybody available for abit of travelling / FLOSS advice here atmo.   ??
<tgm4883> burli, according to wikipedia, Unity 2D can use metacity or something like compiz or kwin
<burli> tgm4883, shure. Currently I run Mutter instead of Metacity. The questions is: does Ubuntu TV use/needs a windows manager?
<tgm4883> IDK, Is there any particular reason it shouldn't have one?
<burli> IDK?
<tgm4883> I Don't Know
<burli> ah, ok
<burli> the reason is, there are no "windows". As far as I can see there is just a full screen background for the video and a full screen overlay for the Dash
<tgm4883> AFAIK, you can still launch applications
<tgm4883> it has the possibility to be much more than a TV
<burli> thats what I try to find out
<burli> maybe my laptop will crash now. brb ;)
<popey> not sure these things have been decided
<burli> still alive
<burli> popey, probably not
<mcbaine1> http://open.spotify.com/track/6L5knGW68XjbUssat1oYPV
<mcbaine1> Title: The Revolution Will Not Be Televised - 1988 Remastered by Gil Scott-Heron on Spotify (at open.spotify.com)
<MrChrisDruif> http://goo.gl/6knuF
#ubuntu-tv 2012-01-21
<mcbaine1> tgm4883, ::: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA0NTg   Only lasts till Sunday Pacific Time.
<mhall119> SCaLE is a great show if you have the ability to attent
<tgm4883> mcbaine1, seems to be a 15 hour drive for me  http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&client=ubuntu&hs=gr4&channel=cs&q=salem,+OR+to+Los+angeles,+CA&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.,cf.osb&biw=1440&bih=788&um=1&ie=UTF-8&ei=aTcbT5DJAZDViALBlPC3CA&sa=X&oi=mode_link&ct=mode&cd=3&ved=0CBQQ_AUoAg
<mcbaine1> tgm4883, :: Correctamundo  , You'd only get these : http://dl.dropbox.com/u/55128914/Shared%20Pics/Try%20Me%20As%20A%20Desktop%20Background%20Plz.JPG
<tgm4883> logs?
<mcbaine1> tgm4883, :: Yeah, Mostly glorified toothpicks aren't they in Calif. (the Redwoods' cut )  :)
<mcbaine1> tgm4883, opening....
<mcbaine1> "redding" ?? looks grizzly thou :) http://www.nature.nps.gov/air/WebCams/parks/sekicam/sekilargerimage.cfm
<mcbaine1> tgm4883, Anywhere near here ??
<tgm4883> no, oregon
<mcbaine1> http://goo.gl/Yvk3r  is on the way thou ??
<mcbaine1> Seens snwy thou http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Snow_on_the_mountains_of_Southern_California.jpg
#ubuntu-tv 2012-01-22
<JanC> hello
<JanC> anybody here coming to FOSDEM and willing to bring an "Ubuntu TV" system to demo at the Ubuntu booth?  ☺
<Saviq> JanC, I'll forward that request to the responsible people, any way they could contact you about that?
<JanC> ubuntu@janc.be or janc@ubuntu-be.org or here on IRC  ☺
<Saviq> JanC, we'll let you know soon
<JanC> Saviq: if any of you can bring something that would be cool  ☺
<JanC> Saviq: are you coming to FOSDEM?
<Saviq> JanC, unfortunately no, I f**ed up and planned a ski trip starting that weekend
<Saviq> I suck, I know
<JanC> Saviq: if it snows in Brussels then you can ski on the ramp up to the parking lot  ;)
<Saviq> JanC, true, quite some space there
<Saviq> but, when did you last have snow there?
<JanC> Saviq: it snowed a bit in December, one day  ;)
<JanC> well, couple of days maybe
<JanC> and mostly in one area of the country, not sure how much in Brussels
<JanC> certainly not much where I live (Bruges, near the coast, so even less "cold weather" than elsewhere)
<Saviq> oh Bruges, did you meet Colin Farrell or Brendan Gleeson?
<Saviq> that movie was nice :)
<Saviq> and a beautiful city
<JanC> Saviq: I only got inconvenienced because they blocked the roads during filming  :P
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> I have yet to visit Belgium for something other than FOSDEM
<JanC> not all of Bruges is (fake) mediaeval BTW  ;)
<JanC> where "fake" is maybe not the right word
#ubuntu-tv 2013-01-14
<tgm4883> bobweaver, in one of the frontend setup menus you can set the volume
<tgm4883> bobweaver, reading the backlog. I still don't think that unity should know anything about mythtv
<tgm4883> Unity currently doesn't know anything about mythtv, so if you are trying to do something different that you need from mythtv, we need to figure out the best way to get it to you
<tgm4883> From the beginning, I've wanted this to be something that you could use any backend you wanted with it. Making Unity know about Mythtv seems to conflict with that
<tgm4883> trijntje, I believe lenses are actually pretty small
<tgm4883> trijntje, the scopes feed them bundles of information for them to present
<tgm4883> trijntje, bobweaver so while mythtv can be a large complicated beast, Unity (and also the lens) only know about [Bundle of info from scope]
<tgm4883> *Where that bundle of information would be (icon, title, subtitle, starttime, endtime, etc)
<bobweaver> again tgm4883  I am in a place of hurry up and wait where* I can not do anything
<tgm4883> bobweaver, but what I'm saying makes sense right? we don't want Unity to know about mythtv right?
<bobweaver> all I know is that Ubuntu TV mock up code is the nly thing that was out there for me to work on so that is what I did.  I made just like many other opensource thingys something that would work for me
<tgm4883> bobweaver, so lets get a list together of the things you've got in Unity that reference mythtv directly (eg. not though the scope) and lets see if we can get the scope to give you what you want
<bobweaver> But that said I dont care what unity sees or does All I care about is having a working thing that I can use
<tgm4883> ok, I'm just saying that isn't something we should distribute for production use
<tgm4883> and remember, this talk of not baking mythtv stuff into unity is coming from the Mythbuntu developer ;)
<bobweaver> tgm4883, There is way more to it then just that.
<bobweaver> there is a long list of things that alot people are waiting on before we can even touch code
<bobweaver> till then it is the hurry up and wait game for me
<bobweaver> I guess that I do not want to double over my code 40 X
<tgm4883> bobweaver, that makes sense. Are we still talking about just the MythTV stuff
<bobweaver> yeah
<tgm4883> bobweaver, ok, but is the end goal to have Unity know about mythtv or not?
<bobweaver> yeah that makes sense
<tgm4883> to have it separate?
<tgm4883> bobweaver, so is there stuff though that the scope isn't making available? or is it something else?
<bobweaver> Ubuntu TV if Ubuntu Tv there is many things that it is going to be able to do
<bobweaver> the scope only gives me 3 things atm
<bobweaver> uri name and comment
<bobweaver> and icon hint sorry 4
<bobweaver> it could pass more things but to what interface
<bobweaver> there is no Unity 3d interface
<bobweaver> fo 12.10 ->13.whatever
<tgm4883> ok, so were waiting for unity to support passing more things from lens to Unity?
<bobweaver> nope
<bobweaver> but that would be nice
<bobweaver> tgm things that would help are things like fanart cover art banners and things like that directors actors plot you have as'comments' imbd numbers and tvdb/tmdb everything that the services offer
<tgm4883> bobweaver, ok, if that stuff if available, then how should I pass it to you? to my knowledge there are only a few things I can set
<tgm4883> I suppose I need to screw with the URI
<tgm4883> or rather, I would need to look into everything that unity can actually see from a lens
<tgm4883> I suppose I need to look into lenses a bit more
<tgm4883> perhaps a discussion with david calle is in my future
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  you know how you are assing comments
<bobweaver> passing *
<tgm4883> let me refresh my memory
 * tgm4883 looks at bzr branch
<bobweaver> comments === plot
<tgm4883> ok
<bobweaver> there are other things that you can pass into unity just like that
<bobweaver> all of the names though I do not know
<bobweaver> only for ubuntu 12.04 so I know
<tgm4883> bobweaver, well I'm only doing http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1529730/
<tgm4883> bobweaver, so I'm guessing that the lens is doing something with it
<tgm4883> I'm not doing "MODEL['DESCRIPTION']='BLAH'"
<tgm4883> so either Unity or the lens is getting that and it knows that the 6th item is the description
<tgm4883> now if I could pass something like a dictionary, that would be completely different (and better IMO)
<bobweaver> this is what I see
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1529736/
<tgm4883> but IDK how that would work on the unity side
<tgm4883> bobweaver, right, so what that is doing is appending at item to a list. That item knows that the first thing is the URI, the second is the icon, and so on
<tgm4883> I'm not saying "set description to 'this'"
<tgm4883> I'm saying set the 6th item to 'this'
<tgm4883> which is quite a bit different, although they don't look that different
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  I would say just stay on the cource that Unity 3d uses and just market the scope at that
<tgm4883> bobweaver, somewhere, something else knows that the 6th thing is suppose to be the description
<tgm4883> perhaps the lens
 * tgm4883 looks at videos lens
<tgm4883> bobweaver, I think it's the lens that is doing that
<tgm4883> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-lens-videos/unity-lens-video/trunk/view/head:/src/unity-lens-video
<tgm4883> lines 312-317
<tgm4883> wait, nm, I think that is the local scope
<mhall119> tgm4883: what are you trying to do?
<tgm4883> mhall119, we're just discussing what information can be passed to unity from a scope
<mhall119> not much right now
<tgm4883> There seems to be a surprising lack of things we can pass to unity based on the amount of metadata things have these days
<tgm4883> yea
<mhall119> tgm4883: that's changing
<tgm4883> mhall119, yea that is what bobweaver was kinda saying
<mhall119> I think by the end of this month, but I'm not sure
<mhall119> but it should make it easier to send, say, guide data
<tgm4883> mhall119, sweet
<tgm4883> mhall119, I'd like to send about 5 things for guide data, and then extra stuff if a preview is selected
<mhall119> previews already allow any number of key/value pairs
<tgm4883> mhall119, yea, but it's the non-preview stuff we need to make sense of
<tgm4883> things like StartTime, EndTime, etc
#ubuntu-tv 2013-01-18
<tgm4883> bobweaver, ping
<bobweaver> pong
<tgm4883> bobweaver,  you going to be around for the meeting today?
<bobweaver> sure
<tgm4883> ok
<bobweaver> it is in 30 min ?
<tgm4883> yea
<bobweaver> k
<mhall119> tgm4883: meeting?
<tgm4883> mhall119, arg, thanks
<bobweaver> mhall119,  links ?
<mhall119> to your mockup, do you have screenshots?
<bobweaver> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SktXV_E-XHU
<bobweaver> that is all qml2 and uses the sdk kit
<bobweaver> I figure (guessing )  that I will be able to tie in alot faster now that most of that i done
<mhall119> update on qtdee, there is a merge proposal to the package to get it building for Qt5, so in theory it's done, just needs to be approved, built and published
<bobweaver> soon all things will come together :)
<tgm4883> mhall119, bobweaver So for guide data schema, this should cover it I think
<tgm4883> ChanId, StartTime, EndTime, ChanIcon (Optional), Title, Subtitle, Show Boxart(Optional)
<tgm4883> Then for previews, we could add more
<bobweaver> Once I know how the phone reads the lens and applications and giodefault ect things will come together real fast
<bobweaver> if it even does yet that is
<CrestedNewt> bobweaver - that looks excellent!! One question though... does it need to be in 15 minute blocks?
<mhall119> bobweaver: as far as I know the phone does it the same way Unity/Unity2d do it
<bobweaver> like I said things will come together soon enough
<bobweaver> 15 min blocks ?
<mhall119> bobweaver: so it that a stand-alone Unity2d TV instance, or just a stand-alone mockup that looks like it?
<bobweaver> no there is no backend to that it is just raw qml 2 and Ubuntu sdk
<CrestedNewt> the time at the top shows 15 minute 'blocks'
<bobweaver> oh that is mythweb and that is not going to stay
<CrestedNewt> ok :D my bad
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  I like what yu are thinking about with the meta stuff
<tgm4883> CrestedNewt, final product would be prob 30 minute blocks, 4 hour span
<CrestedNewt> tgm4883 - that would be much better
<mhall119> bobweaver: nice, can I get a copy of that to play with?
<tgm4883> CrestedNewt, that is pretty much the defacto standard
<bobweaver> mhall119,  it is just a mockup
<bobweaver> sure
<mhall119> thanks
<bobweaver> but like I said I just made it last night and there is no c++ or qt yet
<mhall119> that's actually better for me :)
<mhall119> QML I can understand, C++ not so much
<tgm4883> CrestedNewt, that is just the top guide though, the shows should ideally snap to the correct minute
<tgm4883> minimally, the closest 5 minutes
<bobweaver> mhall119,  lp:~josephjamesmills/+junk/mockaroo
<bobweaver> it is still pushing
<CrestedNewt> tgm4883 - or how about a 'yellow' vertical timeline?
<tgm4883> CrestedNewt, you mean for current time?
<CrestedNewt> tgm4883, yes
<tgm4883> CrestedNewt, that isn't exactly what I'm talking about
<tgm4883> what I mean is, with really good guide data (like we have in the US), you'll notice that shows aren't scheduled to come on at say 8:00
<tgm4883> they are sometimes scheduled for 8:02
<tgm4883> so we should show the start time accurately
<tgm4883> rather than just the nearest half hour
<CrestedNewt> tgm4883 - ok. in the UK sometimes the shows start early or late and you can miss the start or end
<tgm4883> 5 minute accuracy should be the minimum we shoot for
<tgm4883> with 1 minute accuracy being ideal
<tgm4883> CrestedNewt, yea that is unfortunate
<tgm4883> CrestedNewt, at least you aren't australia
<bobweaver> mhall119,  again that is just about 4 hours of coding most was for mucking around like how to make a fake launcher that is not dependent on dash and so forth so that I can change real fast later on
<CrestedNewt> especialy if you use a PVR for an overrun of the Bronco's match last weekend
<tgm4883> in australia, I've heard that frequently shows will start +-20 minutes from their scheduled start time
<CrestedNewt> tgm4883 - lol - that's the Aussies drinking too much :D
<tgm4883> in austrialia, apparently tv stations have a guy that manually puts in the disk to play a show ;)
<bobweaver> mhall119,  I had it put together a lot better launcher.items and dash.items but I took it all out so that it would stay raw
<tgm4883> s/man/kangaroo/
<CrestedNewt> lol!!
<bobweaver> I am going to drink j/k lol
<CrestedNewt> well I have my beer with me now but the 'sun is past the yardard' in the UK
<CrestedNewt> *yardarm
<CrestedNewt> tgm4883 - so what you are saying is that the TV guide data that is pulled down MUST have the correct timings. If that data is only pulled down every 12 hrs, and the guy is 2 mins late for each program, how would the program start time be  reflected in the software?
<CrestedNewt> The weakest link is always the one that has not been thought of!
<CrestedNewt> :)
<CrestedNewt> OK, I'm off to make some dinner.... laters all
<dcope> How's it going?
#ubuntu-tv 2013-01-19
<PasqualeIV> Hello all -- I was planning on playing with UbuntuTV this evening/weekend.  I wanted to confirm before diving in: Ubuntu 11 is required (as the wiki suggests)?
<mhall119> PasqualeIV: I think bobweaver has a PPA with it working on 12.04
<mhall119> but I'm not sure where that is
<PasqualeIV> mhall119: awesome -- I'll look into that.  and, (sorry for my ignorance):  CEC support, would 11 or 12 favor its eventual support?  [if I understand correctly, CEC is not yet working unless you have some usb adapter]
<mhall119> I'm not sure what CEC is
<PasqualeIV> oh man, you gotta check it out -- in lame terms: its a communication protocol over HDMI that enables devices to talk to each other.  The aspect that has me very excited is that it would allow my TV remote to send commands to my UbuntuTV box.  [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Consumer_Electronics_Control#CEC]
<PasqualeIV> mhall119: thanks for the help!  I'm going to go offline for a short bit.  bbl.
<tgm4883> mhall119, does this make sense to you "AttributeError: 'Scope' object has no attribute 'queue'"
<mhall119> tgm4883: using Singlet or gi.repository?
<tgm4883> oh wait, nm
<tgm4883> typo :/
<mhall119> ok
<tgm4883> I do have a question though
<tgm4883> self.scope.search_in_global = True
<tgm4883> Does that mean it should be searchable via the main dash search?
<mhall119> yeah
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> doesn't seem to be working for me
<tgm4883> the results show up in the main videos lens, but not the main dash lens
<bobweaver> I QUIT AT ALL THIS Nice LIES by the WAY see you in HELL !!
<tgm4883> mhall119, where do we files bugs against examples on developer.ubuntu.com?
<tgm4883> I mean, I can't be the first person to be like "odd, the example code fails a basic python test"
#ubuntu-tv 2013-01-20
<mhall119> tgm4883: https://launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal
#ubuntu-tv 2014-01-15
<tgm4883> popey: jhodapp doadjustyourset no longer seems to work (or it's down). Is it forever dead? And if so, we should remove it from the topic
<tgm4883> popey: also, pad.ubuntu-uk.org links are dead too
<popey> tgm4883: ta
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-tv to: Welcome to #ubuntu-tv | http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tv | This channel is logged to http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | http://ubuntu.com/tv | http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jq_WaOLjdyQ |
<jhodapp> tgm4883, doadjustyourset was hosted by willcooke, he might have removed it but I'm not sure
#ubuntu-tv 2015-01-15
<ValueAge> http://redd.it/2sgolv
